# Are Shorty bulls pitbulls?



## Jami (Mar 24, 2013)

I recently bought a registered shorty bull pup and the parents look like huge pit bulls, and the breeder said they are a mixnix of different pit bulls? Now however maybe I misunderstood because when I looked up pics of shorty bulls online they look nothing like mine or the 5 the breeder had, they look like small bull dogs or something. Are there different kinds of shorty bulls and are they pit bulls? Either way I absolutely love my baby  just curious, thank you!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There is only one pit bull, the American Pit Bull Terrier. Usually they are 30-55lbs depending. What you are describing are American Bully's. There are 5 different classes of the breed that contain pocket Class to XL class. American Bully's were created using some APBT bloodlines but are now their own breed. There are many who incorrectly call them a type of pit bull. That is incorrect. There are not types. Media and society might disagree but that's how I feel.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

shorty bulls are a breed on their own , usually closer related to the frenchy , boston and other smaller bully breeds. Do you have pictures of yours or the parents of your pup? and did the breeder give you papers with the pup ( if purebred then they should have papers) I don't know alot on shorty bull lines but know alot of people who breed them ( i want one in the future so done a bit of homework on them ) I could help you with the bloodline info to see if you do have a shorty bull or if maybe an uneducated breeder sold you something more like a pocket class american bully??? post some pictures and the names on the papers if you can.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As the others said they are not pit bulls, but welcome to the forum anyway and I hope you hang around! We like all kids of dogs round here


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well everybody already said no so that's covered. Shorty Bulls aren't American Bullies though they are a class all their own. Some are cute some are overbred but that happens with any breed that somebody can list pups with faults for 5000 and sell the poop out of them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Opppps thanks guys!! Someone had told me thy were pocket bully's lol damn

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Opppps thanks guys!! Someone had told me thy were pocket bully's lol damn
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Lol are they the same people that say Bullies are APBT?? I kid! I kid!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jami (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you for all the info! I have pictures but I can't figure out how to add them on here?


----------



## Jami (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jami said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Those appear to be American Bully's to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeeaaahh... those are NOT Shorty Bulls. I always think of Shorty Bulls to be Frenchies or Bostons with a crop... lol

Do you happen to have papers for your pup? We could really tell you exactly what you have then.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Yeeaaahh... those are NOT Shorty Bulls. I always think of Shorty Bulls to be Frenchies or Bostons with a crop... lol
> 
> Do you happen to have papers for your pup? We could really tell you exactly what you have then.


Exactly!! There heavy frenchie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup not shorty bulls at all. what names on on the pedigree do you have that info? They don't even look like pocket class either they look pretty large. Just curious where you wanting to buy a shorty bull? and if so why would you not have done any research on the breed BEFORE you bought? Or did you just like these dogs and decided to get a pup from them?


----------



## Jami (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the papers at my moms house ill pick it up this weekend, I would love to learn more about her no matter what breed so thank you guys for the help. I got her because I loved the looks of them. My mom bought one first and I had her buy mine and I love pit bulls (yes I have learned these are not pit bulls  so nobody freak out on me) and I didn't do any research on shorty bulls till after. I just love any form of pit bull. I have learned a lot from this site and the difference of the breeds and still have a lot more to learn!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Apparently I'm not the only one  love how I continue to learn new shit here all the time

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

